# Europawahl - wahlomat



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2009)

Wahl-O-Mat zur Europawahl 2009

ich werde die Partei, die ich wählen soll, nicht wählen. Piraten gibt's bei uns nur am Kindergeburtstag  (vom Ergebnis war ich aber sehr erstaunt)


----------



## webwatcher (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Europawahl - wahlomat*

heute abend per Zufall  zum ersten Mal was von gehört/gesehen ( Wahlwerbung)
50Plus Das Generationen-Bündnis (50Plus) - Europawahl 2009

Interessant bzw vielsagend die  Antworten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Europawahl - wahlomat*

ach so... wenn ich mehr kleine Parteien auswähle, landen die alle vor den "etablierten" Parteien. Also kann ich sonntags auch zu Hause bleiben. Ich war bisher aber bei jeder Wahl, hmm.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Europawahl - wahlomat*

c't - - Schwedische Piratenpartei schafft Sprung ins Europaparlament [Update]

über das deutsche Wahlergebnis schweige ich.


----------

